# floating top tables...looking for a book or plans



## baronjoa (Oct 30, 2011)

floating top tables... I am looking for a book on how to build or plans to build. Any suggestions?


----------



## Flaggfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

There were plans for a floating table top in wood magazine a few months back. It was an end table but looked easy enough.


----------



## Flaggfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

The table was in the September 2011 issue 206


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i'll sell you sketchup plans of a design i made for a hall table. here are pics of the table completed http://www.tjgwoodworking.com/index.php/furniture/floating-top-hall-table/


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

baronjoa said:


> floating top tables... I am looking for a book on how to build or plans to build. Any suggestions?


Are you looking for ideas, techniques or dimensional blue lines? I'd say google image search it and find a few you like, sketch what you want from there and run with it.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

